# Duncan we miss you already



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Our beautiful boy is no longer in pain. You ate my chairs, and my kitchen molding. A small price to pay for such a big beautiful guy, You loved everyone. No one enjoyed a tennis ball or a sandy beach more than you.

You were patient and kind, and you left us all too soon. We will never forget you. Until I see you again....

Duncan 
June 24, 2001~February 5, 2011


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

He looked like a big beautiful boy. That head and jaws make me smile. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldLexus (Jan 31, 2011)

Duncan was such a handsome boy! I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very handsome and regal. So sorry for your loss, it was definitely way too soon! Godspeed sweet Duncan.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

RIP Duncan - sleep softly and play hard at the bridge. 

Duncan was a beautiful and regal boy. You all fought the good fight. Jean and All who loved him, you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Duncan was so handsome. I am so sorry for your loss and pray his memories will comfort you in the days to come.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry Duncan had gone to the Rainbow Bridge, thankyou for posting the wonderful photo of him. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - Duncan was a majestic looking dog.

Run softly at the Bridge Duncan, I hear there are plenty of tennis balls there.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss of sweet Duncan. It's always so hard. He's free now with the rest of the dogs taken from us by the horrific hemangiosarcoma monster. RIP dear sweet boy.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks All he did have a big beautiful head! When the weather was right (any day but a blistering one) he would love to sit on one of the little hills, just like this. We used to say he was surveying his manor. 


He was usually a total clown though, and the furthest thing from regal. Getting through feeding time was difficult today, only 1 little doggie.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Precious Duncan.... godspeed sweetheart. Big hugs to you and your family. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry about Duncan. Know he is no longer in pain and running free at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duncan*

Jean

I am so sorry for you and your family and the loss of Duncan, but you did the right thing for Duncan, because you loved him!

Duncan is free and in no pain, and I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear met him at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences. He was a beautiful boy. Sending you all strength.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy Duncan was.

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. Duncan was a handsome boy.

RIP Duncan


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. You were so wonderful to Duncan and he was so loved. RIP beautiful boy..


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sad for your loss of Duncan - he looks so wise laying there. 

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Duncan


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Duncan sure was regal....I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . . Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Duncan.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*

Steve

Thank you so much for doing the beautiful Rainbow Bridge picture of Duncan!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a Handsome guy, so sorry for your loss. RIP Duncan


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Duncan

Rest In Peace Duncan


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry Jean - I know how you feel. Peace to you and yours.

Duncan reminds me of my Jake. Wow.. my condolences to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*bumping*

Bumping up for Duncan. 

Rest in Peace. Sweet Boy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss....Duncan was so handsome.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I am so sorry you had to say good-bye to your dear Duncan. I am sure Beau is showing him the ropes across the bridge. It is never easy to let them go and all the "firsts" are so difficult after their gone. I hope happy memories are able to console you. I'll keep you in my thoughts....


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi All
How do I save that wonderful bridge picture? it seems to not be supported by i-photo or my browser.

Monday was really tough, I have a home office and Duncan was normally not 3 feet from me. It seems my other dog, has decided he suddenly wants nothing to do with me, hoping it was because he decided that my kids needed him more. 

My son is having a difficult time of it as well, though he seems to be a little distracted this evening with the prospect of a different form of puppy love, for which I am glad. My daughter seems to be holding up ok, she was the one that regretted staying with him. 

My husband might be taking it worse than the rest of us. Somewhere along the line he turned from dog tolerator to dog lover, well at least Duncan lover. He's not sure he wants to go without a golden in his life. Then he wonders if any other dog would measure up to our guy.

I feel a big hole, but right now not sure I can go through this again, perhaps I will feel differently later.

Who would have thought this would be so hard!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jean_NJ said:


> Hi All
> How do I save that wonderful bridge picture? it seems to not be supported by i-photo or my browser.
> 
> Monday was really tough, I have a home office and Duncan was normally not 3 feet from me. It seems my other dog, has decided he suddenly wants nothing to do with me, hoping it was because he decided that my kids needed him more.
> ...


So sorry for your loss of Duncan, RIP sweet boy

You can save the picture to your Desktop by right clicking and chose "Save Picture as..." click Desktop, etc... and save


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Heidi36oh said:


> So sorry for your loss of Duncan, RIP sweet boy
> 
> You can save the picture to your Desktop by right clicking and chose "Save Picture as..." click Desktop, etc... and save


I've tried that, tried it again, it doesn't save it as a supported file type (jpeg/gif etc). Might be a mac thing will try it on a pc tomorrow 

Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

I just emld. you Duncan's Rainbow Bridge picture Steve did for you.
If you want me to post any pics, just email them to me.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Duncan.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Duncan. I so understand how your husband is feeling. We lost our Selka six months ago today to osteosarcoma and he was pretty perfect. We have a puppy who reminds me alot of Selka , getting him was definitely a gift from Selka. I didn't know if I wanted another dog but couldn't imagine my life without a golden.(We also have Gunner who is almost 8)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. God speed beautiful Duncan.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Jean, I'm so, so sorry for your loss of Duncan. Tomorrow by day it will have been a full year since we walked our beloved Duke over the bridge. It stings like yesterday. I know the emptiness and the loss and feeling of helplesness.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm sorry it's been so hard. It never is easy.

Tell your husband not to try to measure up another golden (when you are ready) to Duncan.


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm sorry Jean that I just saw this. My condolences to you and your family. RIP Duncan. He looked so handsome and majestic lording over his 'estate'. Hugs to you!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Jean, I am so very sorry for the Loss of your Sweet Duncan. What a beauty he was. Losing them is so hard, and they are never on this earth long enough. I hope that you find peace and comfort in your thoughts and rememberences of your boy in the days to come. He will be waiting for you. Guaranteed. Godspeed.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry that Duncan is no longer with you and has gone on to th Bridge to wait for you. It has always been obvious what you meant to each other through all your posts. While there are no magical words to ease your pain I hope you can find some comfort in the below link as I have in like times as this. Rest well sweet Duncan.

THE STAR


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Duncan looks similar to my Norman, who passed on Monday, 2/7/11. I hope you can find solice in knowing he lived an awesome life and made everyone he touched into a better person. - Rob


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Although Duncan's people are suffering, I think Emmit is having a more difficult time of it. He is reluctant to go out without Duncan. I forced him to go for a long walk in what was usually a favorite spot, and he had his little nub tucked under his butt. He even was shaking a little, he practically ran for the car a few times 

Last night I was watching some golden retriever competitions on my PC and one of them was barking. Emmit went crazy and started crying. He started running all over the house and eventually ended up chasing his tail (he does this when he is upset).

I've got to get him out with other dogs I think...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean_NJ*

Jean

I am sure that EMMIT misses Duncan.
When we lost our Snobear I noticed Smooch did not want to go out in the yard alone, so I started going out with her and taking her for a walk in the morning, too, it was OUR Time. We got Tonka not even one month after losing Snobear, and she started going out in the yard with Tonka, again.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

He won't even go out with me very willingly!
Although he's pretty well trained, I think I am going to see if there is something at the local obedience school that won't bore us to tears. Get him out with other dogs and people again.


My husband just texted me that Dunc's ashes are ready


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Jean...any decent dog parks in the area??


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

not in the immediate vicinity yet (believe it or not I am close to PA, and pretty rural area). I did read that the next town over a girl scout troop was planning one, but meanwhile it's about 30+ minutes to the nearest dog park (depending on lovely traffic). I think it would be less time to go to the training center

In the summer we go to the beach alot, and the town there has an unofficial doggy beach. But that is still a few months out...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jean*

Jean

Do you have any neighbors or family with a dog that he can run in a yard with or you can take him over for a short visit.

Have you tried leashing him in yard and walking around with him. 
Try tossing a toy for him.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

yeah I have

I've been tossing tennis balls for him, he'll do it for a few moments and then run away with the ball, and head for the house. I am sure the mushy mess outside isn't helping. Tomorrow or Thursday we will try a pet smart run, he always loves those.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jean, Toby also began a prolonged grieving period after Barkley died. I posted a thread about it. After 2 weeks I spoke to one of his vets and she suggested a day at the clinic's doggie day camp (it's well supervised) or perhaps bringing one of their pet orphanage's foster dogs into the house. I don't know if it's just coincidence or not, but his thyroid started plummeting during his grieving period. He eventually came out of his grief a few months later. His thyroid also leveled back out to normal. 

We elected not to bring a new dog into our home immediately because we weren't emotionally ready. I also wanted to spend some one on one time with Toby to help him with some obedience/behavior issues (and that worked!). We made sure to give him some doggie day camp experiences and some play with a couple of dogs of friends and that helped him as well. To be honest, he was glad to get home and get our undivided attention after these play dates. We are just now beginning to think about adding a puppy to our home (most likely in 2012) and now I fear Toby is enjoying his only dog status too much...he's spoiled rotten and he enjoys every single minute of it!

I went online to see if there were some good materials to read on dog grief and discovered that researchers are just now beginning to realize this happens to our dogs! Go figure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up for Jean.


----------

